
From Haskell to Java: modeling your problem domain with types - rowborg
https://www.lendup.com/engineering/post/haskell-to-java-modeling-your-problem
======
thedudemabry
Neat article! Coming from a Haskell background in my first post-college job, I
also modeled several problems using Haskell types and later translated them
into C++.

It felt a little silly at first, but really did help clarify my understanding
of the problem domain and let me play around with composing and operating on
data structures very quickly in an interactive REPL. Once I was happy with the
data structures and had a good understanding of the most complicated
operations over them, it was a simple task to build the analogous C++ classes.

------
crb002
I used this on a project. Had a complex business logic I rewrote from Java to
Haskell so we could understand the edge cases. Worked out great. Don't be shy
about using Haskell as a specification language.

------
tdb7893
It's an interesting idea, but the example is essentially an implementation of
the visitor pattern so make sure that is really what you want before following
suit.

------
nudpiedo
This post was really good, it proves the point of learning an esoteric
language and skills for a mainstream technology. I wish I could read more
posts like this one.

